# keeping locusts alive



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

what is the best way to keep locusts alive? i bought 2 tubs on monday and about half of them died! i gave them bits of potatoe every few day and some cricket gut loader too!


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Fresh clean grass is the best you can feed them really. With the gutloading diets etc they are very high in animal/fish proteins. Locusts are strictly vegetarian so shouldn`t really be given the fishflake and other things that crickets are often gutloaded with. Grass and green leafy stuff like green cabbage is the best.: victory:


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

cheers for that!


----------

